# Trouble Starting the Awesome Window Manager Under Current



## SporkVillain (Sep 1, 2016)

Not sure if this is a configuration issue, or if there is legitimately something wrong. 

1) Installed Xorg no problems. Default window manager boots and works as intended. 
2) Built awesome window manager. No errors on build. 
3) Configured .xinitrc as such:

```
xterm & 
exec awesome
```
4) Run `startx` 

X crashes immediately. 

```
Failed to set mtrr: Invalid argument 
process 69347: D-bus library appears to be incorrectly setup; failed to read machine uuid: failed to open "etc/machine-id": No such file or directly 
See the manual page for debus-uuidgen to correct this issue. 
D-bus not compiled with backtrace support so unable to print backtrace.
```
I checked the X logs, but there doesn't appear to be anything related to the error in there - X appears to be working until it shuts down. 

Any ideas for what's wrong? I'm suspecting something is missing in my .xinitrc file. This is a more or less fresh system so I'm not sure what could be the issue.


----------



## Snurg (Sep 1, 2016)

Do you have dbus_enable="YES" in /etc/rc.conf?


----------



## SporkVillain (Sep 1, 2016)

That did the trick nicely. How did you know the D-Bus was a requirement? I must have missed some documentation somewhere.


----------



## Snurg (Sep 1, 2016)

I think it is mentioned somewhere. Dunno where (needle in haystack).
Anyways KDE and Gnome give a postinstall message about dbus and hald addictions.
And your screen output hinted that the awesome build apparently was in a turkey for dbus shots.
If you don't like dbus, many things offer building without if you don't take the defaults.
Just do `make options` before `make`.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 2, 2016)

This now applies to 12.0-CURRENT:
Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## Atsuri (Sep 2, 2016)

SporkVillain said:


> (...)X crashes immediately.
> 
> ```
> Failed to set mtrr: Invalid argument
> ...



I had this error several times with browsers or X11 window managers that rely on dbus for one reason or another. You actually don't have to enable dbus in /etc/rc.conf. It's enough if you check the manpage for dbus-uuidgen() or simply run the `dbus-uuidgen --ensure` command, prior to launching X11.


----------



## SporkVillain (Sep 2, 2016)

Atsuri: 
Thanks that helps. 

SirDice: 
If the issue was Current related I would be willing to go elsewhere (the mailing lists?) but it appears it's just a usage thing that would be the same on any version.


----------

